
High Performance SBC Alternative to the Raspi3: Running Linux on Khadas VIM2 - wolframio
https://medium.com/@tomac/from-tv-box-to-high-performance-single-board-computer-running-linux-on-the-khadas-vim2-max-5c00f6e95aa4
======
azurit
It runs an Amlogic CPU, Amlogic made a move for mainlinux support and GPU
support last year. These guys have been really doing the major push on that
front and the mainline support is linux kernel tree.

